
The History of Lorem Ipsum - benbreen
http://priceonomics.com/the-history-of-lorem-ipsum/
======
ianamartin
WTF is this? I've never seen such a large swath of primary source material
dismissed so glibly. We should take the origins of western Philosophy, Logic,
and Music Theory less than seriously because of some vague agenda? Me thinks
the tinfoil is strong with this one.

''' The Roman empire had the technology of written language, and a lot of
their records, written in Latin, survive today. Unfortunately those records
are shrouded in many dense layers of propaganda: they’ve been selectively
preserved and presented by academics over the millennia, to support whatever
political, religious, or philosophical cause; and of course, many of them were
spun to the political needs of the Romans who wrote them in the first place.
As a consequence, most ancient history should should be taken with several
grains of salt. '''

~~~
cbd1984
> Unfortunately those records are shrouded in many dense layers of propaganda:
> they’ve been selectively preserved and presented by academics over the
> millennia, to support whatever political, religious, or philosophical cause;
> and of course, many of them were spun to the political needs of the Romans
> who wrote them in the first place. As a consequence, most ancient history
> should should be taken with several grains of salt.

As near as I can tell, this is what all competent historians will tell you. We
_know_ history is biased, and that what we have is fragmentary and not
reflective of the vast majority of peoples' lives. That's why we supplement
history, which is the study of the written record, with archaeology, which is
the study of the non-written record, such as midden heaps and old homesteads
and so on.

------
asveikau
When I studied a small amount of Latin and looked this up some years back,
from that point on it bothered me to see an eloquent phrasing like "dolorem
ipsum quia dolor sit" ("pain itself that it be pain" \- literal translation
doesn't work so well due to subjunctive mood, so more like "because it is
pain") chopped up into "lorem ipsum". No love for the classics from some
people, I guess.

------
ende
Just because there's never really a good time to break out this link:
[http://baconipsum.com](http://baconipsum.com)

~~~
sillysauce
I'm also a big fan of: [http://slipsum.com/](http://slipsum.com/)

------
russell
Cicero no less. Who woulda thunk? Certainly not Cicero.

